# HElp Buying 32" LED TV under 32000 Rs



## jituajanta (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi friends

I am planning to buy a new LED tv for my family as Dhanteras Gift.

Budget is 32000 MAximum

32"

Full HD

option to work as monitor for my desktop / LAptop

USB

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rider (Nov 8, 2012)

Buy this Buy Samsung LED TVs 32EH5000, 32 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com
It will work also as monitor and you can play and play USB pendrive or hard disk to watch movies in almost every format.


----------



## jituajanta (Nov 9, 2012)

Any other option to compare or any other with slightly lower price?

Flipkart.com: Jitendrarawal-9482's WishList: jitendrarawal-9482 Wishlist

check my wishlist and guide me more


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: HElp Buying 32&amp;quot; LED TV under 32000 Rs*

Philips 32PFL6357
LINK
Philips 32PFL6357 LED 32 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com

This is the best TV within your budget. has very good picture & sound quality.

It will play almost all file format through USB.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 10, 2012)

The best and the only option for you is Samsung 32EH5000.


----------

